# Camera Motion



## Ronman (Jan 11, 2008)

I occasionally enhance certain photos with a big dollop of motion, mostly when certain prameters have fallen short of my low standards. Here are some of my best. CC welcome and desirable. ron



1











2










3


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 11, 2008)

number 3 is great! it looks like a painting!


----------



## rob91 (Jan 14, 2008)

2 and 3 are both pretty intersting.

I have some random light trails myself...it's fun to put the camera on bulb mode and wave it around, see what comes up..


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 14, 2008)

I like 3...it actually looks good.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 14, 2008)

#2 is like being all wasted and talking to what you think at the time is a hot young chic, then waking up the next morning and realizing it was a middle of the road kinda chic, and then you're glad your friend talked you out of it.


----------



## skithe49th (Jan 15, 2008)

not too keen about number 1 an 2 but i like 3 for some reason, at first i thought it spelled jazz


----------



## Ronman (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys.  I sometimes try to creat something out of nothing due to my disappointment with what my camera skills have delivered.  ron


----------



## Ronman (Jan 19, 2008)

I almost forgot about this one, another of my favorites. Old coupe sitting along dirt road. I don't think I came to a dead stop for this one.


----------



## Jbs (Jan 19, 2008)

Time for a faster lens!


----------



## hyakuhei (Jan 19, 2008)

That last one there is amazing, the car on the road. Fantastic


----------

